# Police clearances



## Sunryder (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,
We need to get a zimbabwean police clearance and have been told that this is just about impossible. We left zim 11 years ago and have not been back and don't even know anyone there who can help us. We have also been told that we can go to a solicitor and sign a sworn affidavit. Has anyone out there had the same problem? would greatly appreciate some advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The sworn affidavit is your only option. Given the unrest in that country it's highly unlikely you'd get any assistance from it.


----------



## Sunryder (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for that info. Do you know if this will be accepted by the immigration authorities?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sunryder said:


> Thanks for that info. Do you know if this will be accepted by the immigration authorities?


Yes. I'm sure it will.


----------



## Sunryder (Oct 7, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes. I'm sure it will.


Thanks for that.


----------

